# Countdown until Webbers Return



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

6


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He comes back Tuesday, March 2 against the Los Angeles Clippers. Of course there isn't any local coverage of the game


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I can see him having a triple double right away. 

30pts 20rbs 10asts :yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't wait until his return:yes: , I wonder how his knees will be, i wonder how he will be able to maneuver. The last couple of season's he really struggled to get some legs under his jumper, and he had trouble changing direction while driving, in which he had to use force to get to the hoop. If he is able to jump out of the gym again, combined with his size and strength, it could be fun to watch.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

According to Webber, last year he was injured the whole season, which is why he didnt drive nor could he jump, apparently he since his rehab, he is now jumping back like he did in his college days, i hope so...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The magic number IS.....................

5!:fire:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://polls.yahoo.com/public/archives/2716652/p-sp-5


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

is he allowed to practice with the team while suspended?? anyone know how he has been doing in practice? i dont see him being nearly as good as he was before. being out this long means the injury was serious and how often do we see guys go down and out for this long and then return to nearly top form? for some reason i can only think of McDyess and Carter and see how they were good pre injuries and now are just mere shadows of what they were before.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes he can practice, we can only speculate about how good he will be when he returns, i hope hes good...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

4 :2fing:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

4 days, :wordyo:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

4 games not 4 days


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

ya, 4 games, i must be getting overly excited for his return.:drool:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I aint a Kings fanm, but it's gonna be REAL nice to see C-Web play....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to see the reception Webber gets when he returns its gonna be loud as hell (it is the loudest arena)


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I can see him having a triple double right away.
> 
> 30pts 20rbs 10asts :yes:


:no: 

More like 20 minutes, 10 pts and 10 turnovers. Honestly, expecting great things out of him the first few games back is silly...but I do hope we see signs of the Webber of old. No decent person likes to see a good player get injured and not come back close to where he was before the injury. As I have said though, I think Webber's injury will have more lasting effects than people, especially Kings fans, think.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont, Webbers had injuries before and hes come back just fine, i expect this to be the same :yes:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I dont, Webbers had injuries before and hes come back just fine, i expect this to be the same :yes:


Dont hold your breath, I realize Webber's never played a full season and always gets injured and has to bounce back, but this injury is different.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Dont hold your breath, I realize Webber's never played a full season and always gets injured and has to bounce back, but this injury is different.


Well see, its all speculation, i can say right now there is a possiblity Malone will not play this season, and may never play again... So who cares...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Well see, its all speculation, i can say right now there is a possiblity Malone will not play this season, and may never play again... So who cares...


Webber had two different types of surgeries on his knee, the second of which is very serious, and 10 times more serious than an MCL tear that doesn't need surgery, as was the case with Malone.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Well see, its all speculation, i can say right now there is a possiblity Malone will not play this season, and may never play again... So who cares...


Duh, of course it's speculation. Your statement that Malone may never play again is foolish. Both will be back to play, my only point was that Webbers return will not make nearly as much of an impact on the Kings as Malone's return will be for the Lakers...and you have not refuted that...all you keep doing is hyping Webbers return pretending as if it is as dramatic and important as Shaqs return to the Lakers last year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Duh, of course it's speculation. Your statement that Malone may never play again is foolish. Both will be back to play, my only point was that Webbers return will not make nearly as much of an impact on the Kings as Malone's return will be for the Lakers...and you have not refuted that...all you keep doing is hyping Webbers return pretending as if it is as dramatic and important as Shaqs return to the Lakers last year.


Your right... Who the hell would want your best player returning to your team? I have no idea who! I mean, who cares if the franchise player is returning from injury... And you say its foolish, but its a possibility that Malone might not play for the season... Hmm, 14 10 3 or 22 10 5... Who do you think will have the bigger impact? Last year Kings number 1 in D this year almost dead last... Who do you think will have the bigger impact? The Kings will only go as far as Webber takes them...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

3 GAMES, COUNT EM 3 GAMES! I expect the Kings to go 2-1, they wont beat the Lakers short-handed, but should beat the other 2... Its one week away! Next Tuesday... Brad on BDSSP said he hopes to back by Thursday but i doubt it...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 3 GAMES, COUNT EM 3 GAMES! I expect the Kings to go 2-1, *they wont beat the Lakers short-handed*, but should beat the other 2...


If they shoot really good and close to 50% then we should be able to win the Laker game. They only problem will be Shaq.  too bad we don't have Miller and CWebb.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right... Who the hell would want your best player returning to your team? I have no idea who! I mean, who cares if the franchise player is returning from injury... And you say its foolish, but its a possibility that Malone might not play for the season... Hmm, 14 10 3 or 22 10 5... Who do you think will have the bigger impact? Last year Kings number 1 in D this year almost dead last... Who do you think will have the bigger impact? The Kings will only go as far as Webber takes them...


I never said anything about not wanting Webber back...try to actually read my posts. I'm just saying he wont have as much of an impact as people may think. As I have said, I hate to see any player hurt, I want to see the best players on the floor all the time....just look at what people are saying how the Spurs championship is tainted due to other team's injuries...that sucks. And yes, you're research on these players' numbers is brilliant. :no: Except that Malone will be filling in a vacant PF spot and CWebb will be taking away minutes from good players that can actually spell CWEBB. Honestly, do you really think going from a Vlade/Miller lineup to a CWebb/Miller lineup is a more drastic improvement than going from a Shaq/Grant or Slava lineup to a Shaq/Malone lineup? If you do you are foolish and really have no clue.

And read that article by Ramsay if you wanna know why the kings D was #1 last year...sorry, you dont have those players anymore...thats why the D stinks. They traded their best shot blocker (Keon), JJ's gone, Vlade's a bit slower...it's not all about getting Webber back and the D will be fixed. Dont you know your own team?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The local station was considering showing the game, but instead decided to run election coverage:upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The magic number is... 2!!! 2 games left!!!! Just two!!! This tuesday here we go :headbang:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> If they shoot really good and close to 50% then we should be able to win the Laker game.


I was right about the FG%. they shot 48% :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

1 GAME!!!! 1 GAME!!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

0 GAMES LEFT!!!!!! TUESDAY THE RETURN OF THE KING! C-WEBB!!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

IT's TIME

:bbanana: :banana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :cbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 0 GAMES LEFT!!!!!! TUESDAY THE RETURN OF THE KING! C-WEBB!!



Is he supposed to play Tuesday? I haven't heard anything about him returning....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Tuesday is hit due date to return


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:djparty: :twave: :jump: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :fire: :fire: :mob: :dpepper: :dogpile: :woot: :headbang: :wave:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :djparty: :woot: :headbang: :twave: :jump: :clap: :fire: :cheers: :jam: :mob: :scatter: :buddies: :wordyo: :greatjob: :dpepper: :allhail: :dogpile: :ghug: :2fing:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


more like:

30 minutes 26 pts 12 rbs 4 asts 2 turnovers. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

